# 69 gto rear drag link toques with energy bushings



## calray (Oct 1, 2015)

does any one know what are specs on the drag links on 12 bolt rear end are using energy bushings i know it has to be on tires on ground but need to know the toque of bolts top and bottom thanks so much


----------

